# Makino vmc fnc74



## jonathan.cher1989 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi all. I am currently comparing few vertical milling cnc. 

Makino fnc74 a20. 6k usd
Rf45 and do a cnc conversion 3k usd
Chinese rf45 cnc .3.5k usd

All the rf45 machines are the same in specs but just thinking about paying 3k more i can get a vmc.

Is a old makino a better machine to go instead rf45 ?

I will be cutting aluminium blocks for auto parts. And carbon fibre . But fine finishing is important. I am a robotics engineer but have no experience in very old vmc like fnc74.

Background on the makino fnc74. Its 1986++. 20 atc . From a demo video it seems to be working fine changing tools spindle moving and xyz movement.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 6, 2018)

I've run many Makinos in the past both vmc's and hmc's . They were work horses . Our large manufacturing plant moved out to Nebraska 3 years ago and left behind was our big VMC's , both Makinos and Supermaxs  . I could have gotten the Makino for free but the riggers wanted 16K to move it and I had no-where to put it . I think they ended up scrapping it . Answering your question , the Fanucs were easy to program , and the machine would run 4" carbide insert drills thru inconel 24 hrs a day with no problem .


----------



## jonathan.cher1989 (Dec 7, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> I've run many Makinos in the past both vmc's and hmc's . They were work horses . Our large manufacturing plant moved out to Nebraska 3 years ago and left behind was our big VMC's , both Makinos and Supermaxs . I could have gotten the Makino for free but the riggers wanted 16K to move it and I had no-where to put it . I think they ended up scrapping it . Answering your question , the Fanucs were easy to program , and the machine would run 4" carbide insert drills thru inconel 24 hrs a day with no problem .


Hey mmcmdl,

Thanks for sharing your experience. The shipping of makino will be included in the price.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## middle.road (Dec 7, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> ..........
> Our large manufacturing plant moved out to Nebraska 3 years ago and left behind was our big VMC's , both Makinos and Supermaxs  . I could have gotten the Makino for free but the riggers wanted 16K to move it and I had no-where to put it . I think they ended up scrapping it .
> ..........


Lordy, how large were the Makinos? 16K to move?!


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 15, 2018)

We are getting 2 makino mag1's at work, 240 tool pockets and 48 pallets for each...1000 ipm in Aluminum and 150 hp Spindles.  Should be up and running sometime in April.  Man are they loud when hogging.  Big machines


----------



## Boswell (Dec 16, 2018)

astjp2 said:


> We are getting 2 makino mag1's at work


Wow. that is a major machine.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 16, 2018)

astjp2 said:


> We are getting 2 makino mag1's at work, 240 tool pockets and 48 pallets for each...1000 ipm in Aluminum and 150 hp Spindles.  Should be up and running sometime in April.  Man are they loud when hogging.  Big machines



Post some pics when they get them up and running . That is some major HP for sure ! We had a couple horizontals with dual tombstones that were cool to run , but 48 pallets ?  Somebody won a contract .


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 16, 2018)

Our big Mazak 6800 has 24 tombstones and the 5000 has 18 but they only have 60 hp spindles and they can barely keep up!


----------

